# Cracked nail



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy finally let me look at the toe she's been licking occasionally for the last couple of days, and she has a crack in the nail down across the quick. I don't think it really needs a vet visit (although I will give them a call just in case!), but is there anything I can do to help her, apart from shortening the nail as much as possible beyond the quick? It is obviously sore when it catches on anything, but she is not limping. If she would let me I would file the rough surface, but I think that might be too much to ask - she tolerates having her feet handled, but is not particularly keen on it at the best of times, despite hours of playing this little piggie and the nail tapping game!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor baby. How about super glue? Just to stabilise the crack while it grows out? I know on horses, the farrier tries to find a combination of glue and shoeing that will just hold the sides together while the crack grows out.

And could you make sure you record this process on video please? Because super glue around a wiggly dog is bound to be entertaining. :laugh:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Much as Sophy and I love each other, I think super glue may result in more togetherness than either of us can handle! She was very good about letting me trim it (the promise of cheese possibly helped), so I don't think it is too painful anymore. Someone recommended good old fashioned boiled salted water, just to fend off any possible infection - I will give that a go later.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

So is the crack vertical or horizontal? 

I am sure this is not Sophy's problem, but I recently learned of a nail condition I had never heard of:

Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy

I thought this was interesting. And one more reason to give omega 3 supplements. I also heard on the news this morning that omega 3 consumption in humans is associated with reduced risk of gum disease. So one more reason...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is a very small horizontal crack, FP - in fact I am having trouble seeing it now that I have my contact lenses in! I am very short sighted, and once that is corrected a bit long sighted - I tend to see things better very close up first thing in the morning. I think shortening the nail has done the trick - I really must start trimming both dogs' nails more often, though. The raw feeding seems to have sent them into overdrive! Thanks for the heads up about nail disease - not the problem this time, but a reminder to feed sardines and mackerel regularly.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Peroxide to make sure no infection takes in?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

as long as she's not too sore with it i wouldnt' worry 

And yes raw makes the nails grow like WEEDS


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Super glue is a great idea. My girl had a splintered nail, with a piece that had sort of splintered off vertically. Didn't seem to bother her so I left it be, but reading this I figured why not super glue it back to avoid it getting caught on anything?

But - it's gone. She either chewed it off or it fell off or something, as there's just a little roughness at the base where it came off. I'll be keeping that super glue in mind for the future though! (back home folks used to use superglue on occassion for small open cuts that weren't closed enough to avoid a scar, as well as fingernail chips and a multitude of other causes... it's been so long though for me it didn't occur to me now with the pup..)


----------

